# DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

For your convenience, I've documented my steps in removing the front bumper to swap out the OEM chrome/grey S-Line grille for the OEM blackout grille and plate holder. 








This is how I did it, although I'm sure there are many different ways.
If you're wondering if it's necessary to remove the front bumper to swap the grilles, YES, it is necessary, you'll see why.
Tools used:
Torx-25
Torx-30
ratchet and 10mm socket
jack and two stands
flat head screwdriver
philips head (a.k.a. "+" head) screwdriver
Time used:
A little over 3 hours at a fairly leisurely pace, giving myself time to wipe down some dirty crevaces and stumble through the initial bumper removal, as I didn't know exactly which screws needed to be removed (i.e. a bit of trial and error)
Note:
steps 4) to 11) are explained for one side of the car only, the other side is simply a mirror image. I always did both sides before moving to the next step.
Process:
1)Put down something soft under the front of your car, both for your own comfort and to keep the bumper from being scratched when you remove it.
2) Jack up the front of the car high enough so you can easily manoeuvre under there.
3) Pop the hood and get to work! Remove the THREE screws just at the mouth of the engine bay.








4) Slide under the car and remove the FOUR torx screws (all torx screws are size 25 from here on) that follow the line connecting two plastic under body pieces.








5) Remove the torx screws closer to the front bottom of the bumper. THREE screws in total.







Note: green "C" is in the middle of bumper, so no mirror image for this one screw.
6) The front underbody piece should now be loose. Pull it out of there.








7) With that piece removed, you can now see green "D". Remove it.








8) Now to the wheel well. Remove these FIVE screws pictured.
















9) These next TWO screws don't need to be removed, but I did just so that I could get easier access to some screws in the upcoming steps. This one is the infamous "rubbing" screw that many of you have experience with, hehe. It's at the arch of the wheel well.








And this one below is near the arch of the inner wheel well.








10) The bumper is almost off! Pull back the wheel well liner to get access to these TWO bad boys, blue "A" and "B". You have to access them from below what's labeled.








After you remove these two, the red arrow in the picture above is pointing to the 10mm screw, so break out the ratchet and 10mm socket to get at this screw. You may or may not need a socket extension piece to reach it. I used one to make things easier.








11) That should do it, IIRC. Look at the picture below, grab hold around the red dot area and carefully pull in the direction of the arrow. Make sure there's something soft on the ground beneath the bumper.








A different angle of blue "A" and "B" after removal of the bumper.








12) Pull out fog light connectors so that you're not constrained when trying to pop out/in the grilles.








13) There are a couple philips head screws holding the grille to the bumper, remove those. Take your flat head screwdriver to help you push against the many tabs to separate the grille from the bumper. Let me warn you, this was a b!tch, you have to use force, but you also don't want to break anything. Just be patient. This step alone took me about half an hour! 








14) Go get one, you deserve it!








15) Out with the old, in with the new!








Pop in the blackout grille. This is a million times easier than the removal! Make sure all your tabs pop into place. Screw in the philips head screws onto the blackout grille where they were removed from the original grille.








16) Once you've double checked everything, mount the bumper back onto the car. It should be able to sit in place on its own (with no screws) if properly set.
17) go through steps 12) to 5) in decending order to get all those damn screws back into place and to re-mount your bumper.
18) Test the bumper to make sure it's secure and check that there are no loose torx screws left lying around.
19) Put the car back on the ground and enjoy!
















Comments and questions are welcome. Good luck










_Modified by kwanja_a3 at 11:20 AM 1-13-2008_


----------



## monkeydoc (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (kwanja_a3)*

stunning DIY!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
grille looks great!


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

thx ... good info!


----------



## Cingulus (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks,
I was looking to do this. Great write up and pictures


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (kwanja_a3)*

You can leave everything on the car to replace the front license plate bracket with the front license plate delete right?


----------



## burnttoast (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_You can leave everything on the car to replace the front license plate bracket with the front license plate delete right?

Yes. Just need a Philips screwdriver and 2 min of time.


----------



## Sifutghost (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (burnttoast)*

hey ..is ur license plate cover..a "HARD" plastic...or is it kinda "soft-ish" ....i was looking for one @ pacific mall....but i can only find the HARD ones


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (Sifutghost)*

excellent DIY! very detailed.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys! This seems like a pretty popular mod, hopefully this will give people more confidence to roll up their sleeves and tackle this installation themselves.
Sifutghost: it's a hard plastic cover. Smoke colour. I've had it on for close to half a year and so far no cracks from rocks/pebbles. I got it from FMP, but they should be the same as the ones at pacific mall.


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

sweet set up how much was the grill and how long did it take you to do it


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

nice write up


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Audifollow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audifollow* »_sweet set up how much was the grill and how long did it take you to do it 

Thanks! The grille plus licence plate holder came out to a little over $250 from ECS. Took a little over 3 hours for everything.


----------



## Sifutghost (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

Thanks ...btw nice job in getting the black grill in...it looks perfect...
i think i gonna get it sometimes this week...
is the shipping expensive??


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

i like your mesh fog grilles. very nice. could you explain how you did that?
great write-up as well. i'm sure it'll benefit tons of people looking to do this mod.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Sifutghost)*

yes, shipping cost hurt pretty bad, $87.85 CDN, but at least no other hidden brokerage or duty costs. In the end, it's still cheaper than purchasing locally. 
If you're interested, I would go visit a few GTA dealers and ask them how much it would cost to order from them. If it's under $300.00 for everything, then that's a better deal by about 30 something bucks.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Thanks a lot Ultima!
I will explain through pictures








The fog light housing was actually my most enjoyable DIY mod, since it's so custom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























one tip, make sure you trim the mesh VERY close to the edge of the fog light housing, or else it will stick out and you won't be able put your fog light housing back in completely. What I did was I glued it on, then after the glue dried, I did the fine trimming. This was perfect glue for the job, btw. Marine goop. I used a toothpick to neatly get the glue where I wanted.
Now that I think of it, the fog mesh mod and the blackout grille are great mods to do at the same time since you can easily access to the inside of the bumper to see exactly where you need to further trim the mesh to allow all the fog housing tabs snap back into place properly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by kwanja_a3 at 11:31 PM 1-13-2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

so do you cut the back of the fog grilles out? i don't exactly understand how you secured the mesh to the grilles.







. thanks for the reply though.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Ahhh, let me calrify. The back of the fogs are actually a separate piece of plastic, so they pop right off. Once the back is wide open, I did some measuring and cut the mesh slightly larger than the opening size, then used the marine goop to glue the mesh to the opening, then let it dry, then I trimmed the excess mesh that went past the edge of the opening.


----------



## rpimtnbiker (Aug 21, 2007)

Anyone have a picture of a brilliant red a3 with the blackout grille?


----------



## OettingerGTI (Aug 18, 2003)

Mind if I ask where you got the mesh from? Is it black plastic?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (rpimtnbiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rpimtnbiker* »_Anyone have a picture of a brilliant red a3 with the blackout grille? 

Ibis and brilliant red are my favourite combos with the blackout grille, check these out:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3027403
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3619846

_Quote, originally posted by *OettingerGTI* »_Mind if I ask where you got the mesh from? Is it black plastic?

Don't mind at all, I got the mesh from customcargrills.com, mine is the Diamond XXL Grill Mesh, powdercoated gloss black. It's made of aluminum and the powdercoating is flawless, so far no indication of any chipping whatsoever.
This is the ideal mesh that I wanted for my purposes and I didn't mind spending a little more on it, but there are lower cost alternatives, both from customcargrills.com, but also from your local hardware store or tuner shop for both plastic and metal applications.


----------



## rpimtnbiker (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

sweet. That answered my question. I want the blackout grille but wasn't sure whether I could keep the chrome lip around the outside.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (rpimtnbiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rpimtnbiker* »_sweet. That answered my question. I want the blackout grille but wasn't sure whether I could keep the chrome lip around the outside.

You can. The chrome surrounding can be removed from the grille, it's just a bunch of tabs that holds it to the grille. Same for the blackout grille, so you could definitely mix-and-match the grilles with black/chrome surrounding. I would be very careful though, the surroundings appear to be pretty thin/breakable


----------



## rpimtnbiker (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

Is the blackout grille just a painted version of the stock grille? If that's the case I may end up doing something else. Also, would you happen to have a picture of the plastic piece that you removed from behind your fogs? The reason I ask is because I have access to an abasive waterjet cutter and might just make my own grille and fog light backing.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (kwanja_a3)*

THANK YOU VERY MUCH for that well detailed DIY writeup!
Will help me tremendously when it's time for me to tackle my own
bumper- to install SLine grill and projection headlamps!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (rpimtnbiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rpimtnbiker* »_Is the blackout grille just a painted version of the stock grille? If that's the case I may end up doing something else. Also, would you happen to have a picture of the plastic piece that you removed from behind your fogs? The reason I ask is because I have access to an abasive waterjet cutter and might just make my own grille and fog light backing.

it's not painted, it's actually made with black plastic. And it's not aftermarket either, this is the exact same grille Audi puts on titanium package A3s, so quality is to OEM standards. 
Regarding the fog light housing, what you're describing sounds pretty involved. Literally, the back plastic part of the fog light housing comes right out with virtually no effort, which is super convenient.
I don't have a picture of the back plastic part that I removed from the fog housing, but I'll snap a shot later tonight and post it up.


----------



## rpimtnbiker (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

You'd be surprised. Waterjetting is actually extremely easy. It'd probably cost me less than $50 and an hour's worth of work to cut something that size in virtually any shape I want. I was just trying to get an idea of what I'm getting into in terms of mounting everything before I pull off my bumper. 
Doing a grille would be a little more involved, but from the sounds of it doing something for the fogs would be really easy....of course as you mentioned if you have it apart you might as well just do both.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (rpimtnbiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rpimtnbiker* »_You'd be surprised. Waterjetting is actually extremely easy. It'd probably cost me less than $50 and an hour's worth of work to cut something that size in virtually any shape I want. I was just trying to get an idea of what I'm getting into in terms of mounting everything before I pull off my bumper. 
Doing a grille would be a little more involved, but from the sounds of it doing something for the fogs would be really easy....of course as you mentioned if you have it apart you might as well just do both.


I see. Well I'll let you be the judge. Here are the pics


----------



## RX93 (Nov 24, 2006)

nice writeup! i've been stuck on the part taking out the grille. will give it a try again sometimes.
The tinted license plate is awesome, i had it on for almost a year (without being pulled over). few of my friends got pulled over n ticketed for tinted license plate hehe.


----------



## rpimtnbiker (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

cool. Thanks for taking those pics. Cutting something out of sheet metal that uses those tabs should be pretty easy...I just need to come up with a pattern I like and draw it up in Solidworks or Solidedge.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (rpimtnbiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rpimtnbiker* »_cool. Thanks for taking those pics. Cutting something out of sheet metal that uses those tabs should be pretty easy...I just need to come up with a pattern I like and draw it up in Solidworks or Solidedge.

You're welcome bud.
If you go through with your plan, snap some shots for us along the way


----------



## J.D (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (kwanja_a3)*

im sent


----------



## Oli_A3 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (kwanja_a3)*

This thread was golden when I put my blackout grille in. The only problem I had was removing the old grille from the bumper, which took forever and left me with a couple of flesh wounds from impaling myself with the screwdriver. Instead of buying the blackout plate holder I took some Krylon Satin black to mine and it doesn't look to shabby


----------



## A3s415 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (kwanja_a3)*

man....I tried to do this yesterday. I tell you, it was the hardest thing i have ever "tried" to do. I got as far as taking the bumper off but when it came to taking the grille off the bumper...i was lost, i just couldnt get it off. If i hadn't seen the pictures of you doing it, i would be sure it was impossible. The about, 12 tabs or so, just wouldnt come off. I was grinding away at the plastic and i was worried i wouldn't be able to get the grille on because the tabs were so torn up. The sun was going down, and i had spent about 1 hour trying to get the grille off. So i just gave up, and put on the bumper before the sun came fully down so i could drive back to school.








really bummed me out.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^ that sucks dude. the way i found it worked best...work from bottom first, then go up along the sides and finish w/ the top. it helps to have a friend, dog, tree, garden gnome to hold the bumper in place while you pull the grill out
you did remember to remove the screws holding it in place right?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_^^^ that sucks dude. the way i found it worked best...work from bottom first, then go up along the sides and finish w/ the top. it helps to have a friend, dog, tree, garden gnome to hold the bumper in place while you pull the grill out
you did remember to remove the screws holding it in place right?

I recommend the garden gnome


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

need like 10 screw drivers


----------



## A3s415 (Sep 2, 2008)

Absolutely...it was just so incredibly hard. I had like 8 flathead/knifes holding the tabs in place but the ones in the middle were tabbed on both sides so if you tried to pry out on side, it just reinforced the other side. i dont even wanna think about it, haha, made me so frusterated. 6 hours of work for nothing


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

omg took you 6 huors?!?!
well after 2 or 3 times, it will only take you 1 hour max whole thing.


----------



## GTi TAB (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Looking forward to trying this out one day, having done a few R32 bumpers in my time I reckon this one should be a doddle!


----------



## JimR (Nov 16, 1999)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (kwanja_a3)*

Kudos to you, good stuff, very easy with your procedure.
Definitely the answer for me, on the grille replacement. Tried the "no bumper removal" method, but don't see how I could have separated the screwed-in-from-the-back screws.


----------



## Schlated (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (JimR)*

Thanks for the post it helped and I have to say it was very similiar process for the '09. You have to remove the bumper to replace the grill. The new grill is rear mounted and screwed in. Maybe Audi caught on that the tabs are a pain in the butt. Anyways it took about 2 hours to do it and few cuts on my hand. Here is my new S3 black out grill on my '09 S Line.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (Schlated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schlated* »_Thanks for the post it helped and I have to say it was very similiar process for the '09. You have to remove the bumper to replace the grill. The new grill is rear mounted and screwed in. Maybe Audi caught on that the tabs are a pain in the butt. Anyways it took about 2 hours to do it and few cuts on my hand. Here is my new S3 black out grill on my '09 S Line. 
















Holy Crap!!! so does the S3 grille fit perfect or is there a gap i see inbetween the grille and hood?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (Schlated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schlated* »_Thanks for the post it helped and I have to say it was very similiar process for the '09. You have to remove the bumper to replace the grill. The new grill is rear mounted and screwed in. Maybe Audi caught on that the tabs are a pain in the butt. Anyways it took about 2 hours to do it and few cuts on my hand. Here is my new S3 black out grill on my '09 S Line. 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Schlated (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (angryrican66)*

It was just the angle, no gaps. The S3 grill is a perfect fit/ replacement for the stock grill.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (Schlated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schlated* »_It was just the angle, no gaps. The S3 grill is a perfect fit/ replacement for the stock grill. 
Awesome!! on order


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (angryrican66)*

A warning would have been nice here! Now I have to go change my shorts!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Awesome
Also, the chrome around the fogs has to be deleted. 


_Modified by drew138 at 10:31 AM 11/11/2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_A warning would have been nice here! Now I have to go change my shorts!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Awesome
Also, the chrome around the fogs has to be deleted. 

_Modified by drew138 at 10:31 AM 11/11/2008_

Delete chrome before or after shorts are changed?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Delete chrome before or after shorts are changed?

same time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
same time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Makes sense


----------



## Schlated (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (terje_77)*

Drew138 try to not soil another set of shorts here is another picture of the whole car with my new wheels as well. I will be removing the chrome rings on the fog lights this weekend.


----------



## Schlated (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (Schlated)*

I am selling my stock chrome grill and 17" Audi wheels with tires all are brand new. See classified's or shoot me an email.


----------



## Fade To Black (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (Schlated)*

Wow!!! Car looks hot! I'm hopefully doing my S3 grill install this weekend. Were you able to remove the fog light surrounds?


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote »_










Man, I want one of those grills so bad (non-SLine though). Where's the best place to get a good deal? I am kind of leary of the FK ones since they are not OEM. My local dealer wanted almost $500.00 for the blackout grill.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_
Man, I want one of those grills so bad (non-SLine though). Where's the best place to get a good deal? I am kind of leary of the FK ones since they are not OEM. My local dealer wanted almost $500.00 for the blackout grill. 



http://www.oempl.us is one place. or if you have the part number, http://www.genuineaudiparts.com


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
http://www.oempl.us is one place. or if you have the part number, http://www.genuineaudiparts.com

Thanks for the links...just what I was looking for.


----------



## iambrennan (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (Schlated)*

come post some more pics in the 2009 A3 Thread








Nice Ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
We need to all share where we are getting 2009 Aftermarket Parts From


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=2.0T
$274 w/o plate holder.
$379 w plate holder.


----------



## forkkid (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install (Fade To Black)*

Is it possible to remove the fog light grills without taking off the bumper for an s-line?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *forkkid* »_Is it possible to remove the fog light grills without taking off the bumper for an s-line?


yes. grab the center post and pull straight out. better to grip the side of the post opposite the fog light to get better leverage). 


_Modified by brungold at 12:16 PM 12/11/2009_


----------



## mikedone (Apr 6, 2009)

i am in the middle of doing this, and after 1 hr with not 1 tab budging on the grill im about to throw the bumper on and sell this car. i understand fully the previous dude's frusteration. what a waste of my time, and waste of my money.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

mikedone said:


> i am in the middle of doing this, and after 1 hr with not 1 tab budging on the grill im about to throw the bumper on and sell this car. i understand fully the previous dude's frusteration. what a waste of my time, and waste of my money.


LOL wow dude. It's really not that hard. It probably took me 2 hours to take the bumper off, switch out the grills, and put the bumper back on. Don't give up so easily :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> LOL wow dude. It's really not that hard. It probably took me 2 hours to take the bumper off, switch out the grills, and put the bumper back on. Don't give up so easily :thumbup:


Agreed. Just user larger flatheads and you won't have such a hard time.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

If you can, avoid doing this alone. Those tabs mess with you when you've got half unclipped. Once you try unclipping the other half, the open ones find a way of clipping back in. DON"T GIVE UP!!!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Agreed. Just user larger flatheads and you won't have such a hard time.


Word. KB knows- he's done a few- I wouldn't have my new grill without his help. :thumbup:


----------



## yannick3133 (Nov 16, 2010)

I just stepped on mine and pulled up took 2min no tabs broke, luck? I think so


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

yannick3133 said:


> I just stepped on mine and pulled up took 2min no tabs broke, luck? I think so


That's a learned trade skill. You should sell your service.


----------



## kristian86 (May 3, 2011)

*Thanks for nice guide!*

Thanks for very nice guide 

This is how my car looks like with black grill and black rings  also fitted the cupra lip tho


----------



## LE45 (Mar 31, 2012)

*2012 S4 B8 grill install*

I just bought a grill for my 2012 S4 from ECS. Was wondering if anyone has any info on the install. Such as how to remove the bumper. Is it the same as previous years? Is there a step by step link? Would appreciate any help.
Thanks,
"L"


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Question, once I have the bumper off, can I get the condensor out without removing the support and top-side apron (the black **** above the radiator, etc)?


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm about to embark on this myself... I was thinking the best method was to use a roll of dimes for all the tabs? What you guys think?


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Schlated said:


> Drew138 try to not soil another set of shorts here is another picture of the whole car with my new wheels as well. I will be removing the chrome rings on the fog lights this weekend.


Those wheels are um, uh, interesting looking...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Subaruski1 said:


> Those wheels are um, uh, interesting looking...


Not to pile on but are you going to go moar low to eliminate the illusion of a small SUV?


----------



## st_za (Jul 22, 2012)

*DIY: front bumper removal and blackout grille install -8P3*

Kwanja_a3, you have my eternal gratitude. I scoured the interwebs for any type of information on the bumper removal and your guide is probably the best.

I have an Aussie (Euro-spec iirc) MY09 8P3 standard (non-S-line) A3 in which I swapped in a RS3 style OEM honeycomb grille. I am not sure if the 8P2/8P3, year-model, S-line/standard, Euro vs US spec or maybe all of them account for all the differences.

For those who come across this and need to do the same - addendum to the process in the first post:
2) You don't need to jack up the car but if you don't then you will need a short screwdriver. If you do jack up the car then it helps to take the 2 front wheels off.
4) I removed screws D, C and B which connect the centre and outside panels but left A in to keep the centre panel in place. Screw A looks to hold the centre panel to the body. The outside panels are in an L shape and their vertical part are the bottom part of the wheel-well liner (which is divided into two halves/panels).
5 & 6) Screws A and B were in the approximate position where the picture shows but my car has a black plastic panel behind the lip of the bumper so those screws connect the black plastic underside of the front lip to the centre and side plastic panels just behind them (shown in step 4's pic). There are 3 screws where screw C was, one in the middle and two either side of it about halfway to the side of the car. These screws connect the bumper to the body.
7) I didn't have a screw D to remove or any screw around there.
8) I couldn't take the wheel off so I couldn't get to A. Leaving it in definitely made for less "flex" in the wheel-well liner when you bend it out of the way.
9) If you don't take the wheel off then there is no point in unscrewing these two.
10) If you didn't remove screw A in step 4 then get back under the car and "unhook" the wheel-well liner bottom panel/underside outside panel from the underside centre panel. It makes accessing 10 A & B easier because the wheel-well linder has a greater range of movement.
11) I used two small strips of tape to keep the plastic part (shown in the second pic) in place after I removed the bumper and it made putting the bumper back on easier.

You will need at least a six-pack of beer before you start: 1 to lure in a friend to lend a hand, 1 for yourself because nobody likes drinking beer alone, one for each of you when you reach step 14 and another victory drink after you finish. It really helps to have an extra set of hands when you put the bumper back on.


----------



## brower206 (Oct 25, 2012)

hey i was wondering for the fogs where did you get that mesh material from?


----------



## brower206 (Oct 25, 2012)

hey i was wondering where you got that mesh from fog the fog grills


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Schlated said:


> Drew138 try to not soil another set of shorts here is another picture of the whole car with my new wheels as well. I will be removing the chrome rings on the fog lights this weekend.



Is the Q3 being sold here already? Holy wheelgap Batman!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Subaruski1 said:


> Those wheels are um, uh, interesting looking...


I think I've seen those rolling around on a Jetta near me...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Do people not realize that picture is from 2008?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

hey guys just did this. finished breaking all the tabs on the older grille that was almost totalled. A REAL PITA.
Installed the new one was easy. bumper removal I had to remove the only top 3 bigger torx. 
weird, these are the only screws that holds my 2006 bumper 
the 2 bottom ones were broken already, and the side ones werent holding nothing!  lol
3 screws and bumper off.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> hey guys just did this. finished breaking all the tabs on the older grille that was almost totalled. A REAL PITA.
> Installed the new one was easy. bumper removal I had to remove the only top 3 bigger torx.
> weird, *these are the only screws that holds my 2006 bumper*
> the 2 bottom ones were broken already, and the side ones werent holding nothing!  lol
> 3 screws and bumper off.


that's definitely not right. there should be 2-4 on the sides of the bumper, in the wheel well.

did you get your car used?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> that's definitely not right. there should be 2-4 on the sides of the bumper, in the wheel well.
> 
> did you get your car used?


yes used. looks like the previous owner messed in there... maybe a small front damage?
now also it wont fit right on the right side / end where those 2 screws are with the 10mm nut. 
They just are there not connected to the bumper.


----------



## Padwick (Feb 2, 2013)

Finally got mine done. Great guide, the grill removal from bumper is definitely most of the work.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> yes used. looks like the previous owner messed in there... maybe a small front damage?
> now also it wont fit right on the right side / end where those 2 screws are with the 10mm nut.
> They just are there not connected to the bumper.


Should be able to get what you need here: http://genuineaudiparts.com/parts/2006/AUDI/A3/?siteid=214407&vehicleid=1431877&diagram=1311005


----------



## LA-Fanatic (Mar 14, 2011)

*Where can I find a black grill*

Are the ebay grills good? If not, where can I get a black grill?


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

LA-Fanatic said:


> Are the ebay grills good? If not, where can I get a black grill?


I got an eBay one and it works just fine. It screws in instead of the clips found on OEM grilles. I bought this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2006-2007-2...911&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=1&sd=200727105634&

You can also get OEM grilles from www.ecstuning.com


----------



## Padwick (Feb 2, 2013)

Mine was £25 (around $40) through Amazon.co.uk.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Eduard_iordache89 (Feb 23, 2015)

*hello guys*

i want to know your opinion..i want to buy a honeycomb grill for my audi a3 2010 sportback (this model of grill http://www.ebay.com/itm/RS-SPORTS-C...ake:Audi|Model:A3&hash=item27f9cacd5a&vxp=mtr ) .. but the only problem that i see is THAT my car has front parking sensors.. *can i get this GRILL and at the 2 parking sensors that are near the license plate drill the holes for the parking sensors ? Would that work ? 

help me   * :thumbup: :banghead:


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry for reviving a really old thread (but still super useful one!).

Does anyone have the part numbers for all the screws and rivets required to secure the front bumper? to the rest of the frame? And what are the counts like? I'm looking at this and trying to gauge what I need from the diagram: http://genuineaudiparts.com/parts/2008/Audi/A3/Base?siteid=214407&vehicleid=203832&diagram=1311005

Mainly looking for the bottom left and bottom right sides to attach to the wheel wells securely. 

Also, I have an oil pan cover replacement and my old one ripped off as I was driving on the freeway. I'm going to assume the screws to secure them underneath the car are gone as well. Any link to the screws and part numbers to secure the new one? (I think crew219 had a post on this somewhere but I can't seem to find it any more.)


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

It has been a long while since there was any activity on this topic... but I'm hoping someone here remembers doing this and can help with a question I have.

It has to deal with the very early step of removing the 3 primary torx screws from the top of the grille, as shown here:










The issue is with "A" and "C". While "B" is easily accessible, the other two are recessed and accessed through a narrow circular cut-out. You need an extension to reach those torx screws. If you don't have that extension, you're... "screwed." (no pun intended LOL) If you have a 2-piece extension, better hope you have a strong magnet, because I found when pulling out the screw driver, the bit would easily detach. Took me a good 20 mins of finagling it with a piece of wire to finally get the bit seated in the extension socket and then dislodging the bit from the torx screw that it had stuck on.

But that's not my main concern here. It has to deal with access to the screws. I imagine that once the screws are fully loosened, they'll rest inside the recess and fall out when the bumper is pulled off. But what about when you put the bumper back on with the new grille? How the friggin' heck do you position those screws so you can then line up the screw driver from above to make contact and screw them back in? There's no obvious external access. 

I had left myself a good 4 hours to do this in the afternoon, but the plans were all blown to heck because of this. I didn't want to end up unable to attach these two bolts because of no way to reach. I have to imagine there's some way to do it... it's just not documented here. Any hints would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

I used this guide last year, which you have taken the image from. I went in through the fender liner, with 2 socket extensions; a headlamp is very helpful, so you can keep both hands free.

https://www.diyauto.com/manufacture...oval-and-blackout-grille-install-by-kwanja-a3 

Some Videos:

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...di+a3+8p+bumper+removal#id=&vid=&action=close 

Others:

1) Remove the bumper:

a) Remove the three bolts holding the top of the grill between the headlights.
b) Remove all the bolts securing the bottom edge of the bumper to the undertray (about seven or so...)
c) On each side of the car, inside each wheelarch: 
Remove the three torx screws holding the wheelarch liner to the back of the bumper.
Peel back the wheelarch liner. Inside, there's another hex bolt that needs to be removed from inside the wheelarch liner, that goes through the metal body work and secures the bumper from behind.

That should free up the bumper. The sides are a push fit into securing clips under the front wing, so you next need to spring the sides of the bumper outwards, away from the wing and out of their securing clips.

That should allow you to pull the bumper forward away from the car and rest it on the floor. It will still be connected to the car by the foglight wires, but you can disconnect and remove the bumper altogether if you want to at this stage (I just left mine slack on the floor...)


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

strangetdi said:


> I used this guide last year, which you have taken the image from. I went in through the fender liner, with 2 socket extensions; a headlamp is very helpful, so you can keep both hands free.
> 
> https://www.diyauto.com/manufacture...oval-and-blackout-grille-install-by-kwanja-a3
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply on this. I am absolutely clear about the instructions on removing the bumper and grille... but what puzzled me is how on Earth to get access to those bolts ("A" and "C") in the very first step (which would logically be the last, if re-assembly is done in reverse order). So from what I'm getting now, you don't do it in precise reverse order. You need to do the fender liners last, so you can get access to those bolts?

I'm also thinking that if some clips are stubborn to get off, using small needle nose pliers you can compress them for easier removal, providing there's sufficient access from behind.

By the way, thanks for the links to the video search on Yahoo. I had seen that one repeated by that guy in the UK... which is OK, but not useful for re-assembly. However, I did find a couple other videos of interest (like single to double DIN).


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, a wracked my brain for nothing. Screws "A" and "C"? They're Torx screws alright, but they're for the headlight mounts. They've nothing to do with the grille. There are two friction fit plugs also near positions "A" and "C", that have to be removed to detach the grille from the bumper, but that is better done after the bumper is removed.









The 2 black plugs are what need to be dislodged to detach the grille from the car mounting surface. Those two holes adjacent that have T-25 torx screws are irrelevant... but from the DIY, I thought I had to remove those... and couldn't see how I'd put them back into place with the grille mounted.

Mostly the disassembly was pretty smooth. I couldn't figure out where the best place is for a jack stand, as the manual only talks about the jack points for tire changes. So after taking off the lower wheel liner on one side, put the wheel back on, lowered, then raised the other side to do the same. A little tedious and car is only jacked up on an angle (one side at a time), but it's enough to do the job.

What I didn't anticipate was the number of missing screws and broken tabs, from previous work done by shops and years of wear. Some shops are pretty brutal on plastic... and about hiding it. Thankfully had some MarineTex on hand to repair some things, and ordered a replacement bumper bracket and lower fender liner (cracking and deteriorating). Plus screws.

The real time waster for me was getting the grille off the bumper. I started with the lower, which wasn't too bad -- you need multiple flat head screwdrivers to get the removal going, because otherwise there's too much tension. The hardest of the tabs was in the center. They're on _*really*_ tight. Eventually had to just take a chance and pull hard... then they started popping out.

Overall, this is a challenging DIY. This write-up is helpful, but there's a lot of little nuances missed that can hang you up. It seems everyone must go through it mostly "on your own"... and hope for the best, using the DIY as a basic guide and proof that it has been done.


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

These tabs were the biggest pain for me.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

^ Even still, probably easier than the 2006~2008 models. Face lift releases usually address hardware shortcomings from previous production models.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

DONE.
  
(_click thumbnail for larger image_)

Lessons learned in doing this:

*1)* The premise that "T-25 Torx screws are all the same" -- WRONG. _They're not_. There are 2 different lengths and 2 different screw thread types. Some are more "wood screw" like and some are more "machine screw" like. They are NOT 100% compatible. Because I presumed all T-25 torx screws were alike, I didn't keep track of exactly which screw hole each one went. I "grouped" them. So, I wasted about 30~40 minutes interchanging and trying to find the right fitment.
BOTTOM LINE: Take a few extra minutes and bother to tape the screws to a sheet of white paper that identifies exactly where they go.

*2)* Given the age of the car, it's likely that there are some screws or screw retainers missing or some plastic tabs broken. To do this right, best to make a "dry run" in removing screws to see what's present and what's broken. I discovered 3 screws were missing, but none critical to prevent the job. I did find 4 broken plastic tabs or screw mounts. One was the center mount where the bumper attaches to the car. The other 3 were on the bumper. I used MarineTex to repair them. I let the epoxy resin cure overnight. I also found one bumper retainer piece was broken. It's not critical, but for only $12 shipped I figured it would be a good idea to get it.

*3)* Just because you slide the bumper into place where you expect all the tabs to go doesn't mean it's a 100% fit. I discovered after the fact that there's a 2mm gap under the left headlamp... because the bumper isn't riding up tight against it. Actually, there would normally be about a 1mm gap. With 2mm, I notice it up close, but it "disappears" a few feet away. I had double-checked the tongue-in-groove setup with the bumper, where 2 huge tabs slide into 2 large slots. Seemed to slide into place normally. See photo:








Anyway, the bumper is on tight. It's a minor annoyance--not enough to take off the whole bumper again, as you can see from the photos... pretty much looks right.

*4)* Test your lights before putting back all the wheel liners. As it just so happened, one of my side marker lights decided to die at this time. So after putting everything back on, I did a quick check of the lights... saw a bulb out warning indicator. Sure enough, that side marker was out. Luckily I had a spare bulb to install.

*5)* Keep some Gorilla Tape handy. I found one fender liner had some cracks. Pushing the piece into proper shape and applying some Gorilla Tape to the back side fixed it.

*6)* You don't need to put the entire front end on jack stands. I would have liked to do it, but I couldn't figure out where the 3-ton jack stands should go. I partially flattened a segment of the jack stand rail on the car, thinking it was a suitable spot. So, I just jacked up the car one side at time. I probably added about 20~30 mins to the job doing it this way.

*7)* _Last but not least_ -- the most tedious, frustrating part of this is removing the old grille from the bumper. It's a PITA! First, you really need like 3 screwdrivers to help release stress so that tabs can fully release. Second, the tabs in the center (license plate bar) are on really, really tight. I think this task took me a full hour in total. Btw, if anyone is thinking about replacing just the trim around the grille? Think twice. I tried to take mine off just to see, and it's even worse. The easiest part was removing the S-line badge.

All in all, I think the job took me about 5+ hours. This is because of unintended discoveries of missing screws, broken tabs that needed repair, the confusion about the top grille bolts "A" and "C", and the pesky tabs on the original grille holding it to the painted bumper cover. So I did 3 hours in one evening, let the epoxy cure overnight, then spent 2+ hours putting everything back together. If I had done this back about 8 years ago, I would have made the effort to produce a more detailed DIY. But there's not enough owners now to really make it worthwhile. I hope my "lessons learned" here helps any stragglers who give it a go.


----------



## la3b (Feb 13, 2018)

Awesome guide, and thanks for all the contributors bringing some good info along the way.

I dont think I read it in these 5 pages, but for removing the grill on the facelift bumper it is really easy once you figured it out. There are only 4 tabs, 2 on each side of the top. Once these are popped out of position and all the screws are removed it simply glides out.

Another thing for the facelift, the D screw at step 7 is accessible from under the car directly, no need to remove the skid plate. Particularly useful for those of us with metal skidplate since they're heavy and difficult to remove/put back on.

I also second the comment to take your time when reinstalling the bumper. Mine looked and felt right in place, all the screws were easy to put back in appart from the one on top which I eventually managed to get right. Once all done I realized there is now a bigger gap between the hood/bonnet and the bumper each side of the grille. Could be due to my cheap grille though since fitment on top was a bit tedious to get right.

All in all a somewhat easy job to do, around 3 hours for a slow novice like me  Kinda wished I didn't cheap out on the grill but at the time I bought it, there wasn't much better options anyway. Time will tell how it holds up, especially the rings... Here is the result (pardon the dirty car but the trees pollen seems to like my car):


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

la3b said:


> Awesome guide, and thanks for all the contributors bringing some good info along the way.
> 
> I dont think I read it in these 5 pages, but for removing the grill on the facelift bumper it is really easy once you figured it out. There are only 4 tabs, 2 on each side of the top. Once these are popped out of position and all the screws are removed it simply glides out.
> 
> ...


3 hours for the first time doing it isn’t too bad. I have an 06 and previously owned an 07 so it took me just under 2 hours to swap out. My stock one on the new-to-me A3 was cracked and the chrome trim was bubbling up pretty bad. Wanted to buy another OEM blacked out grill but was not dropping $500 on one. Like you, I went with an eBay one and the quality on mine seems to be a little better than yours (no fitment or gap issues on mine). For $85 I’m happy since it’s just a daily/beater.

I do need to get new Audi rings though since I broke the stock one trying to remove from my oem grill.










While the car was in for paintwork, I had the rear diffuser section painted glosss black to match.


----------



## la3b (Feb 13, 2018)

t_white said:


> 3 hours for the first time doing it isn’t too bad. I have an 06 and previously owned an 07 so it took me just under 2 hours to swap out. My stock one on the new-to-me A3 was cracked and the chrome trim was bubbling up pretty bad. Wanted to buy another OEM blacked out grill but was not dropping $500 on one. Like you, I went with an eBay one and the quality on mine seems to be a little better than yours (no fitment or gap issues on mine). For $85 I’m happy since it’s just a daily/beater.
> 
> I do need to get new Audi rings though since I broke the stock one trying to remove from my oem grill.
> 
> ...


Neat looking car! Yeah the gloss black on yours looks much better than the satin + clear coat (although poorly applied by myself) on mine for sure.

I'm thinking of doing the same thing you did by having both lower bumper trims too, along with the fog lights surrounds at the front.


----------

